# Majority of US expats feel neglected by American government, survey finds



## Keith_REDMOND

I do not think it is a question of neglect. It is a question of being targeted and persecuted. This is what I have come to see over the past years working on these issues as it pertains to FATCA and the unique practice of Citizenship Based Taxation by the US.

Keith REDMOND
American Overseas Global Advocate


----------



## MRamosDC

Is there a link to the survey results?


----------



## Kevin_Mulvaney

No country besides Eritrea and the US tax their non-resident citizens. Why should the US diaspora owe anything to the US government? Why should it have to answer to US laws? Would the US accept any of this if the roles were inversed?


----------



## Susan_De_Witte

My husband is not a US citizen and our sole source of income. We have three children with special needs and now find that those children will not have access to the financial services they would need to buy a home, savings accounts etc. I am a dual national because of the inability to afford renunciation. Our children are considered dual nationals by virtue of my being their mother. Our oldest was born in the states. So thanks to greed and FATCA our children's future prospects are not good - they have enough challenges to face in the years to come without being kicked by the US government. I have tried writing senators and representatives to no avail. Do I feel like our interest and concerns matter to the government - simple answer no.


----------

